

Humble Indie Bundle 3 focuses on one dev, offers unreleased games - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/04/humble-indie-bundle-3-focuses-on-one-dev-offers-unreleased-games.ars

======
w1ntermute
Technically, this is not the HIB3. There will be an actual HIB3 later this
year.

------
pilib
I think the best part of this HIB is the linux port and the opensourced
project they are hoping to build community around.

